# Blatant violation of the RPW?



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it just me or does anyone else feel that Rowan Williams' eyebrows are a blatant violation of the Regulative Principle of Worship? Would they be considered a circumstance, an element or an abomination?

They make me feel all creepy crawly.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else feel that Rowan Williams' eyebrows are a blatant violation of the Regulative Principle of Worship? Would they be considered a circumstance, an element or an abomination?
> 
> They make me feel all creepy crawly.




It could be in response to reading Wright's NPP.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Nov 30, 2007)

In his earlier years, when his hair wasn't grey, +Rowan had a long lack pony tail ... and he dressed all in black with a large cross around his neck. That was a blatant violation of good taste.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 30, 2007)

Bob:

I think you actually revealed the whereabouts of Salmon Rushdie. When I saw his picture on the European and African Time magazine of June, that's who i immediately thougth of


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2007)

That's funny. I'm forever mixing up Rowan Williams with Rowan Atkinson and to be honest I wish the Anglican Church would do the same - just swap them out. That would be so cool. Rowan Atkinson even has the eyebrow thing going. 







If you have 9 and a half minutes that you never need again, watch this skit of Mr. Bean in church. It's one of the funniest things I've ever seen.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=cWTBT6e6ZSw]YouTube - Mr bean church[/ame]




Amazing Grace said:


> Bob:
> 
> I think you actually revealed the whereabouts of Salmon Rushdie. When I saw his picture on the European and African Time magazine of June, that's who i immediately thougth of


----------



## Casey (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 30, 2007)

This is entertaining.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Casey, I was thinking of you this morning. I was reading about that poor teacher from England who just wanted to teach Sudanese children. When she was ratted out for letting the kids name a Teddy Bear Mohammed the religion of peace wants her executed.

Anyway, can you imagine what would happen if the Presbyterians found out you named your hamster (or gerbil or chinchilla, or whatever that little rodent thing was) John Calvin?

 I've said too much haven't I. Oh no, there's an angry mob forming. Run Casey, run!


----------



## Casey (Nov 30, 2007)

Good job, Bob, you've found an excuse to use the new "Oops!" smilie!

That was a high quality chinchilla, good at chewing rubber buttons off remotes and through electric cords . . er, webs of bad theology.

Hmm . .  . . is it still a "smilie" if it's not smiling?


----------



## Gloria (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 30, 2007)

Bob, 

That is a photo of Rowan Williams??? I thought it was Dumbledore from the Harry Potter series. Note the eyebrows on Albus Dumbledore. I rest my case.

Besides, like Dumbledore, Williams will need some powerful "magic" to get him out of the jam Anglicianism is in currently. By the way, I think that Katharine Jefferts Schori of the Episcopal Church in the USA is really Dolores Umbridge, the Defense Against the Black Arts teacher of the most recent movie.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, I thought maybe it was this guy...


----------

